# Blow Molded socket case



## Trebor66

Where can I get a Blow molded socket case without the sockets?:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

You will need to contact the manufacture of the sockets and see if they offer a replacement for sale. I would be surprised if they do.

BG


----------



## tracywilliam46

Basementgeek

I think he is right!contact a manufacturer of sockets or you can visit some BODY KITS shops....
________________________


----------



## MPR

This is sort of an old thread but I was just thinking about this today as I was putting spilled sockets back into my old broken Craftsman case for the umpteenth time. Unfortunately, the ones I've found are so expensive as to be prohibitive.

This small one is over $30 with shipping:

Sk Hand Tool Corp , ABOX-4725 Replacement Case for SK 4725 Socket Set

You can buy a usable socket set for the same price:

http://www.amazon.com/Crescent-CTK30SET-Fractional-Metric-Standard/dp/B000BQT65S


----------

